# Goodbye DirecTV :.(



## jordanzimmerman (Jan 20, 2006)

After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I hope you enjoy your new TIVO! I agree with you, what a poor decision to let TIVO go.


----------



## RandybinSC (Aug 6, 2007)

jordanzimmerman said:


> After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


I thought the two companies just came out with an announcement that they will be working together again?

Good luck with Comcast!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Sure hope that your local Comcast system doesn't move to switched video soon and make your Tivo crippled.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> Sure hope that your local Comcast system doesn't move to switched video soon and make your Tivo crippled.


Exactly... you'll be reinvesting in a new TiVo box if that happens... Or end up with a Comcast/TiVo box if they ever release it... Good luck, god speed.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Bye! See you back here in a few weeks!!!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

jordanzimmerman said:


> After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


I would take one piece of free advice from those who have posted here. It costs nothing to suspend your D* account as apposed to cancel it. I speak not to sway your decision, just to save you money if you find the grass is not greener.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

jordanzimmerman said:


> After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


I'm sorry - are you leaving for the sole reason that D* doesn't sell/lease TiVos anymore? To each his own. Good luck with Comcast.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I personally can't stand my tivo dvr after using the HR20 now for 7 months. Good thing it's in the bedroom where the tv rarely comes on. I was a Tivo fan and had hatred for being forced into the HR20 to get my locals in HD. OTA tivo and HR20 is not possible where I am. Basically don't knock it before you try it. (If you have not messed with the HR20 that is).. I am sure Comcast will carry quite a few HD channels if they don't already. They will have to keep up with the DBS providers or face losing a few subs. Good luck with Comcast.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

markrubi said:


> I personally can't stand my tivo dvr after using the HR20 now for 7 months. Good thing it's in the bedroom where the tv rarely comes on. I was a Tivo fan and had hatred for being forced into the HR20 to get my locals in HD. OTA tivo and HR20 is not possible where I am. Basically don't knock it before you try it. (If you have not messed with the HR20 that is).. I am sure Comcast will carry quite a few HD channels if they don't already. They will have to keep up with the DBS providers or face losing a few subs. Good luck with Comcast.


I agree, I was the same way. and also agree that the hr20 is way better then my dtivo unit. that being said im sure the NEW tivo is superb. I also know that D* has plans for bringing most tivo like options to the hr20.


----------



## blacker (Aug 20, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> I agree, I was the same way. and also agree that the hr20 is way better then my dtivo unit. that being said im sure the NEW tivo is superb. I also know that D* has plans for bringing most tivo like options to the hr20.


i cant stand tivo anymore.. imo the hr20 is so much better and i got a 3rd one on its way


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Bye! See you back here in a few weeks!!!


:thats: Yep, that's for sure. Seriously, though, I hope you have good luck with Comcrap. I had it for a little bit while waiting for my home to be built, and I couldn't wait to get back to DTV.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The grass is greener on the other side. Why? It's usually fertilized with a lot of BS. :lol: 

Good luck with cable.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jordanzimmerman, I wish you well. Come back and tell us how things are going from time to time. You are always welcome.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> jordanzimmerman, I wish you well. Come back and tell us how things are going from time to time. You are always welcome.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


What Tom said. And if the cable company doesn't have the channels you want, try the HR-20, man. I was a Tivo lover too, but the HR-20 won me over.


----------



## sgnhaf (Jul 31, 2007)

Capmeister, Cable has a buch of channels DirecTV does not carry, we are not talking fringe channels, but mainstream ones ....

From MTV, VHI, HBO, CINEMAX, STARZ, TMC, NICKELODEN (G&S), HALLMARK (MOVIE CHANNEL ), American GoodLife TV, and on and on


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

blacker said:


> i cant stand tivo anymore.. imo the hr20 is so much better and i got a 3rd one on its way


Yea...so much better except that it's crippled. DLB is all I have to say...football season is coming. Lack of DLB will indeed be so much better. I'll have to get 3 to be able to watch the same games w/out recording and then switching and then recording and then playing back...so much improved over the Tivo unit. Yep...


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

sgnhaf said:


> Capmeister, Cable has a buch of channels DirecTV does not carry, we are not talking fringe channels, but mainstream ones ....
> 
> From MTV, VHI, HBO, CINEMAX, STARZ, TMC, NICKELODEN (G&S), HALLMARK (MOVIE CHANNEL ), American GoodLife TV, and on and on


Can I have the drugs you are on? I'm watching HBO right now...the others are on DTV. Wow. :lol:


----------



## sgnhaf (Jul 31, 2007)

luckydob said:


> Yea...so much better except that it's crippled. DLB is all I have to say...football season is coming. Lack of DLB will indeed be so much better. I'll have to get 3 to be able to watch the same games w/out recording and then switching and then recording and then playing back...so much improved over the Tivo unit. Yep...


I think it is a hardware issue, I honestly think the HR20 is incapable of DLB .. because it is a no-brainer having it for sports.

I hope the HR21 is built to allow DLB and the 3rd live tuner be on live tv always, if recording 2 at once.


----------



## sgnhaf (Jul 31, 2007)

luckydob said:


> Can I have the drugs you are on? I'm watching HBO right now...the others are on DTV. Wow. :lol:


Last time I checked HBO COMEDY & HBO ZONE is nowhere on DirecTV

So what channel is Hallmark Movie Channel ? OR Nickeloden Game and Sports ? or the rest ?


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

sgnhaf said:


> Last time I checked HBO COMEDY & HBO ZONE is nowhere on DirecTV
> 
> So what channel is Hallmark Movie Channel ? OR Nickeloden Game and Sports ? or the rest ?


Last time I checked...you just said, "HBO". Either way...there are channels on DTV that are not on Comcast as well. Hallmark Movie Channel is a mainstream channel??? Okay, then what about HDNET? HDNET Movies? Are those on Comcast? What about the Big Ten Network? What about NFL Network in HD? Oh and what about the Sunday Ticket, NASCAR Hot Pass...the list goes on. :grin:


----------



## sgnhaf (Jul 31, 2007)

luckydob said:


> Last time I checked...you just said, "HBO". Either way...there are channels on DTV that are not on Comcast as well. Hallmark Movie Channel is a mainstream channel??? Okay, then what about HDNET? HDNET Movies? Are those on Comcast? What about the Big Ten Network? What about NFL Network in HD? Oh and what about the Sunday Ticket, NASCAR Hot Pass...the list goes on. :grin:


never said HD, those above are SD channels.

yes Hallmark Movie Channel is a mainstream channel, after all I do belive Hallmark is a mainstram brand & further family friendly movies is mainstream (after all cause families are mainstream)


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

sgnhaf said:


> never said HD, those above are SD channels.
> 
> yes Hallmark Movie Channel is a mainstream channel, after all I do belive Hallmark is a mainstram brand & further family friendly movies is mainstream (after all cause families are mainstream)


What about Big Ten? NFL? HDNET? You pick an arbitrary list of channels, and so do I. It proves nothing other than each carry different channels. I'll let everyone else decide what is more mainstream. Hallmark channel or The Big Ten Network.


----------



## sgnhaf (Jul 31, 2007)

luckydob said:


> What about Big Ten? NFL? HDNET? You pick an arbitrary list of channels, and so do I. It proves nothing other than each carry different channels. I'll let everyone else decide what is more mainstream. Hallmark channel or The Big Ten Network.


I was listing SD channels .... not HD ....... HD is not the discussion

The channels I listed are not arbitrary, they are mainstream channels that are lacking on DirecTV as of now. and why all the bickering and defensiveness ?


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Big Ten is not HD only...and why would HD not be in the discussion? For now, Comcast has more channels...for now. I'm just proving that you are taking information and twisting it. I too can twist and turn it to paint Comcast negatively. 6 in one and a half dozen in the other. NFL Network is not HD only either. Both are MISSING from Comcast.


----------



## sgnhaf (Jul 31, 2007)

luckydob said:


> Big Ten is not HD only...and why would HD not be in the discussion? For now, Comcast has more channels...for now. I'm just proving that you are taking information and twisting it. I too can twist and turn it to paint Comcast negatively. 6 in one and a half dozen in the other. NFL Network is not HD only either. Both are MISSING from Comcast.


I said cable, I never mentioned any particular cable company.

Anyway BIG 10 is coming to cable this fall.......

I am not twisting anything.

Listing channels DirecTV channels does not carry in SD and most cable companies do.

I know it as they claim do to capacity. But they need to fix that. as well as Dish as well.

We are only discussing SD because HD is not expanded yet, When Directv lacks alot of HD channels (like only a few of HBO.. IF THAT HAPPENS) then we can discuss that then


----------



## jordanzimmerman (Jan 20, 2006)

FYI

* I'm holding on to D* for a while. I have it upstairs. So, if Comcast is really Comcrap, I'll keep D*

* I would love to try the HR20, but I don't want to make a 2 frickin year commitment!!! This was the last straw for me. If not for that, I'd probably stay with D*.

* The Tivo HD has some incredible features that will probably mitigate any shortcomings of Comcast: Online scheduling, multi-room viewing, downloadable movies


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

jordanzimmerman said:


> * I would love to try the HR20, but I don't want to make a 2 frickin year commitment!!! This was the last straw for me. If not for that, I'd probably stay with D*.


Well, you have to make a commitment to TiVo and if you're making monthly payments, it affects the rate you pay, i.e.- the three year plan will be the cheapest. If the TiVo goes South, it comes out of your pocket and the fact that it doesn't work won't get you out of the commitment. So, the idea that the commitment is a big deal swings both ways.

Frankly, after six and a half years of using TiVo, both standalone and DIREC*TV*-integrated, I no longer find TiVo to be the shizznit. But, if you do, you're probably doing what's best for you.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

luckydob said:


> Last time I checked...you just said, "HBO". Either way...there are channels on DTV that are not on Comcast as well. Hallmark Movie Channel is a mainstream channel??? Okay, then what about HDNET? HDNET Movies? Are those on Comcast? What about the Big Ten Network? What about NFL Network in HD? Oh and what about the Sunday Ticket, NASCAR Hot Pass...the list goes on. :grin:


This is why I said "the channels you want." Cable has some different channels, but DirecTV has the channels I want, so I'm not really concerned about Nick GaS or HBO Comedy. And I'm pretty sure D* has Hallmark. Channel 3-something? I don't know--I don't really watch it.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

sgnhaf said:


> yes Hallmark Movie Channel is a mainstream channel, after all I do belive Hallmark is a mainstram brand & further family friendly movies is mainstream (after all cause families are mainstream)


Hallmark is on channel 312.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

jordanzimmerman said:


> FYI
> 
> * I'm holding on to D* for a while. I have it upstairs. So, if Comcast is really Comcrap, I'll keep D*
> 
> ...


You say you've been with D* for 12 years, and _now_ you don't want to have a 2 year commitment? (I guess this is in addition to the TiVo issue you first mentioned?)

I like my Tivo. It's still upstairs in my bedroom, but I also like my HR20. I got it a few months ago, and while it's different, I have been very happy with it as well. I waited to get it, and thankfully D* had the major bugs worked out of it by that time. IMHO, D* can be faulted for releasing it too soon, but they have been working diligently to improve it.

If the two year commitment is the deal breaker for you, then that is your choice. Luckily there is competition, and you have a choice. D* and TiVo are still supporting the D*TiVos, (soon the HR10 will be SD only though) and while it's a slight possibility that a new mpeg4 D*TiVo might make an appearance, I doubt it would happen in the next 2 years. Look how long it's taken them to get the Comcast TiVo to market, and it's still not ready.

You're going to spend $300 on an HD TiVo, (for the stripped model, that can only record 20 hours of HD, is already obsolete on newer cable systems, and also has a commitment, with a $12 monthly fee above the cost of your cable.) or you can commit to two years of D* (which you say you've had for 12 years already.) and get a HR 20 for about $20, with a $6 monthly fee.



> *What if I want to cancel TiVo® service before my service commitment is up?*
> 
> There is no early termination fee if service is canceled within 30 days. After the 30-day money-back guarantee period, *you will be charged an early termination fee of up to $200 if you cancel your TiVo service subscription *without fulfilling the commitment term associated with your payment plan. If you cancel service after you have fulfilled the term of commitment, you will not be charged.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/whatistivo/faqs/policies/index.html


----------



## BigCTM (Jul 31, 2007)

I was in the exact same boat and almost went with Comcast also. However I stayed with DirecTV and had my HD upgrade done yesterday. I can tell you that the R20 is very simple to use. This is coming from a TIVO user. Yes it's different at first but I like it alot considering I just got it yesterday. I hesitated because of the 2 year commitment but DirecTV has always given me great deals on upgrades - free equipment and free programming. The reasons I avoided ComCrap are the following:

1. Their customer service is HORRIBLE, at least in my area. My mom has Comcast and she lost reception. It took them 7 days to get to her house.

2. My local Comcast does not even hardly know what TIVO is, much less how to install the cable cards. They even said that they could not install the cable cards on a TIVO box because all the new cable boxes have the cards built into them. Totally clueless! Good luck on getting the TIVO box installed correctly.



jordanzimmerman said:


> After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

I personally would never drop DirectV for cable. If I hear you right it is all about Tivo. I like my Tivo and think it is a great product. My HR20 is getting there. In truth if it had DLB it would be a better box than Tivo. I have learned to adapt. Why am I adapting and not changing? The service of course. I receive more of what I want. In my case sports is my number 1 priority along with HD. DirectV has more value for me. DLB although important is certainly not even close to a deal breaker. We all have to decide on what we value. Good luck with Comcast.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

sgnhaf said:


> I said cable, I never mentioned any particular cable company.
> 
> Anyway BIG 10 is coming to cable this fall.......
> 
> ...


Last I heard, Big 10 and cable companies havent reached an agreement. So unless that has changed no luck in the fall


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

Maybe I'm not well enough informed about the technology. But, with cable companies starting to roll out Switched Digital Video, I would be really hesitant to jump on board with a CableCard-based TiVo box.

Aren't you possibly putting yourself in the same situation where you're going to have a bunch of channels that won't be available to you if your cable system switches to SDV?


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

RandybinSC said:


> I thought the two companies just came out with an announcement that they will be working together again?
> 
> Good luck with Comcast!


That only dealt with maintaining services of existing boxes in the field.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

FWIW - I just moved to Kansas City from the Chicago area, and considered moving to digital cable/cable DVR (Time Warner here) after being with DTV since 1995. Reasoning: no dish needed, no worry about weather fade/getting snow off the dish, getting the local information channels (for local city announcements, school info, etc.), nice channel selection. I ended up staying with DTV for several reasons:

1. The cable people I talked with were totally obnoxious and lied to me. Trying to get a price for the channel line-up I wanted without a "special bundle" of telephone, etc. was like pulling teeth. Even now, I don't know what the price for the cable service would be after my special one year introductory price would expire. They also lied about DVRs (they assumed I didn't know anything) and more.
2. Looking at the digital cable at my neighbors, it was obvious many of the channels aren't really digital - picture was noticeably worse on many channels than what I'm used to and take for granted with D*.
3. D* made me a great offer to stay - 2 new free HR-20s, HD package for free for a year, etc.
4. The HD package once the new satellite is brought on-line is going to be pretty amazing.
5. Comfort factor - I've had D* for many years and have always been happy with the channel line-up, the new channels added, the options for things like the NFL package, the crisp clear picture, and the tech support (yeah, sometimes I had to call back or get bumped to a higher level tech, but they always fixed the problem and treated me like I was a priority for them.)

I imagine I'd be happy with the switch to cable if forced to go that way, but I know I'm happy with D* (I'm even getting used to the HR-20 after years of being a Tivo fanatic!) so why take the risk of the change?


----------



## jordanzimmerman (Jan 20, 2006)

For me, I'm stuck between the "I love Tivo" rock and the "I love DirecTV" hard-place. My working assumption is that Comcast is closer to DirecTV than the HR20 is to Tivo. Indeed, the DirecTivo box I've been using pales to the new Tivo HD.

What SHOULD have happened is that the suits at D* years ago kept the Tivo relationship strong resulting in DirecTV with Tivo being head and shoulders above anything else. Oh well...


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

jordanzimmerman said:


> What SHOULD have happened is that the suits at D* years ago kept the Tivo relationship strong resulting in DirecTV with Tivo being head and shoulders above anything else. Oh well...


Well, that's your opinion. Mine is that TiVo isn't that big a deal. It's a good DVR platform, but I've found that it's not the only solution. My priorities are programming and price first and DIREC*TV* still beats cable as far as my needs are concerned. Now if and when FIOS is an option for me, all bets are off the table.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

jordanzimmerman said:


> For me, I'm stuck between the "I love Tivo" rock and the "I love DirecTV" hard-place. My working assumption is that Comcast is closer to DirecTV than the HR20 is to Tivo. Indeed, the DirecTivo box I've been using pales to the new Tivo HD.
> 
> What SHOULD have happened is that the suits at D* years ago kept the Tivo relationship strong resulting in DirecTV with Tivo being head and shoulders above anything else. Oh well...


It just seems like you're cutting off your nose to spite your face. You're going to have to put out a lot of cash just to get started with an HD TiVo, then you're going to pay a lot more a month in cable/TiVo fees for fewer channels. For all that, you'll still have a commitment for the TiVo subscription, which means, unless you plan on using it as an OTA box, you'll be locked into cable to use the TiVo. That'll teach D* a lesson.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

msmith198025 said:


> Last I heard, Big 10 and cable companies havent reached an agreement. So unless that has changed no luck in the fall


Some cable-co's have....

COMCAST is not one of them, but given there are so many different cable-co carriers (from big to small)... it is possible that particular user is on a system that hs come to an agreement..


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some cable-co's have....
> 
> COMCAST is not one of them, but given there are so many different cable-co carriers (from big to small)... it is possible that particular user is on a system that hs come to an agreement..


that is true. I was speaking mainly of comcast, Time warner, the other big ones. Should have worded it differently i guess. Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## jordanzimmerman (Jan 20, 2006)

man_rob said:


> then you're going to pay a lot more a month in cable/TiVo fees for fewer channels. For all that, you'll still have a commitment for the TiVo subscription, which means, unless you plan on using it as an OTA box, you'll be locked into cable to use the TiVo. That'll teach D* a lesson.


I did a cost comparison and Comcast with all the bells/whistles and Tivo combined will be less than what I spend on D*. Comcast has a special at the moment that last 6 months. After that, it will still be comparable cost-wise.

The Tivo commitment doesn't start until 30 days from now. I don't mind making a commitment. I DO mind committing to something I've never tried.

Comcast has all the channels that D* has plus a few that D* doesn't have.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

jordanzimmerman said:


> For me, I'm stuck between the "I love Tivo" rock and the "I love DirecTV" hard-place. My working assumption is that Comcast is closer to DirecTV than the HR20 is to Tivo. Indeed, the DirecTivo box I've been using pales to the new Tivo HD.
> 
> What SHOULD have happened is that the suits at D* years ago kept the Tivo relationship strong resulting in DirecTV with Tivo being head and shoulders above anything else. Oh well...


jordanzimmerman, thought the same and did exactly the same in September 2006. Installed one of the first Series3 boxes with Cablevision mid-September 2006. In late-December 2006, installed HR20. Compared.

The net ... now exclusively use HR20's (have 3).

Just posted in another thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1037591&postcount=189

HR20 with D* content is king.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

jordanzimmerman said:


> I did a cost comparison and Comcast with all the bells/whistles and Tivo combined will be less than what I spend on D*. Comcast has a special at the moment that last 6 months. After that, it will still be comparable cost-wise.
> 
> The Tivo commitment doesn't start until 30 days from now. I don't mind making a commitment. I DO mind committing to something I've never tried.
> 
> Comcast has all the channels that D* has plus a few that D* doesn't have.


I assume you going with the Series 3 Tivo? Just an FYI, I got a buddy here in Tulsa with Cox Cable ( which I use to be with ) He got the Series 3 maybe 9 months ago. It's been nothing but a cable card nightmare, and I've seen alot of that from other series 3 users on the other boards. Cable company's are supposed to support those cards but Cox here in town can't and for the most part will not. I bet he has gone through 10-12 cards now. Not to mention no VOD, sports tickets, no PPV etc...

The cable card solution is not a soultion in any equipment that is not the cable company's.

Good luck.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

vollmey said:


> The cable card solution is not a soultion in any equipment that is not the cable company's. Good luck.


 The biggest issue with cablecards is switched-digital-video (SDV).

I did an analysis with Cablevision. They only have 800-900mhz of bandwidth. That's it.

Each analog channel takes 6Mhz, and each 6Mhz can only handle 2-3 HD channels.

Then mapped out all the channels on the system along with space set aside for internet access.

Impossible to provide significant HD without SDV, which makes TiVo HD useless.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

man_rob said:


> You say you've been with D* for 12 years, and _now_ you don't want to have a 2 year commitment?


Seems reasonable.

I've been with DTV for about 11 years and I don't want to get an HR20 because I don't want to be locked into a 2 year commitment.

Last year I got an R15, and I've been incredibly frustrated with the lock-ups, missed recordings, and other malfunctions.

I've also been incredibly frustrated with the unacceptably poor customer service DTV has provided in addressing the issues I've had. If it were not for the 2 year commitment, I would have cancelled my DTV service already.

Based on my experience with the R15, why would I want to gamble on extending my commitment with DTV for an additional 2 years if better options exist? When my 2 year commitment expires next summer, I will seriously consider switching to Fios or Comcast, unless DTV is clearly superior.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jordanzimmerman said:


> After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


Comcast ripped me off for $148 for a botched install. BEWARE!!!!!!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, it's good that you know what you want, Jordan. If you're certain that TiVo is that much a priority, I admire you for pursuing it. Good luck.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Seems reasonable.
> 
> I've been with DTV for about 11 years and I don't want to get an HR20 because I don't want to be locked into a 2 year commitment.
> 
> ...


11 yrs .. I doubt you will be going anywhere once the new HD comes online. Even if you get an HR20 you are not locked into contract. You can always pay the 12.50 per month left in your contract. So go ahead and get the HD DVR or just HD reciever. The HR20 is stable now. It's as solid as my Tivo DVR's, but better. My Tivos are collecting dust.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

When we start seeing all of those new HD channels, I wonder how many of these people who switched to cable will come crawling back? Whatever anyone says about cable, it's still cable.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

chopperjc said:


> I personally would never drop DirectV for cable. If I hear you right it is all about Tivo. I like my Tivo and think it is a great product. My HR20 is getting there. In truth if it had DLB it would be a better box than Tivo. I have learned to adapt. Why am I adapting and not changing? The service of course. I receive more of what I want. In my case sports is my number 1 priority along with HD. DirectV has more value for me. DLB although important is certainly not even close to a deal breaker. We all have to decide on what we value. Good luck with Comcast.


Agreed. I am VERY happy with my HR20.

But, even if I wasn't, I wouldn't switch over to Cable because their HD selection is minimal at best AND has no plans to introudce Extra Innings HD games, Sunday Ticket, or any real future HD plans.

It's very easy for me.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> Agreed. I am VERY happy with my HR20.
> 
> But, even if I wasn't, I wouldn't switch over to Cable because their HD selection is minimal at best AND has no plans to introudce Extra Innings HD games, Sunday Ticket, or any real future HD plans.
> 
> It's very easy for me.


+1 about the HR-20 now! The box is excellent at this point


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

DawgLink said:


> Agreed. I am VERY happy with my HR20.
> 
> But, even if I wasn't, I wouldn't switch over to Cable because their HD selection is minimal at best AND has no plans to introudce Extra Innings HD games, Sunday Ticket, or any real future HD plans.
> 
> It's very easy for me.


As a sports fan, much the same for me. DirecTV has the programming I want (and will be adding more of it). While I have had my doubts about them in recent years, and explored alternatives, I am pleased with the outcome of their efforts with the HR20 and looking forward to the new HD coming soon.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

jordanzimmerman said:


> I did a cost comparison and Comcast with all the bells/whistles and Tivo combined will be less than what I spend on D*. Comcast has a special at the moment that last 6 months. After that, it will still be comparable cost-wise.
> 
> The Tivo commitment doesn't start until 30 days from now. I don't mind making a commitment. I DO mind committing to something I've never tried.
> 
> Comcast has all the channels that D* has plus a few that D* doesn't have.


Comcast must cost less where you are. It cost about $30-$40 more a month, (Before TiVo's $12-$18 monthly) and it has less channels. (They do have that introductory rate, but when that ends, the price skyrockets.)

Come Sept. Comcast here will be left in the dust as far as HD is concerned. When they do catch up, it will be because they switched to the new system which won't work with the stand alone TiVo.

Good luck with Comcast.


----------



## Chuck584 (Apr 17, 2007)

jordanzimmerman said:


> After ~12 years with DirecTV it's time to say goodbye. Tomorrow the Comcast installer is coming and tonight I'm picking up a Tivo HD. As I leave the DirecTV building, I'd like to give a special raspberry to the imbeciles who let the DirecTV/Tivo relationship disintegrate.


D* has signed an extension of their current agreement with TiVo through 2010 and they have signed an agreement to continue improvement on D* SD TiVo.

I believe we'll be seeing an HD D* TiVo at some point. I hope so.

I've had my TiVo HD running on Comcast here in Pittsburgh and it's wonderful to have DLB again.


----------



## Chuck584 (Apr 17, 2007)

sgnhaf said:


> I think it is a hardware issue, I honestly think the HR20 is incapable of DLB .. because it is a no-brainer having it for sports.
> 
> I hope the HR21 is built to allow DLB and the 3rd live tuner be on live tv always, if recording 2 at once.


The HR20 does record two streams at once. You can prove it to yourself by recording two channels at once.

The hardware is capable of supporting DLB.

It's a software issue.

According to Earl, DLB isn't in active development. To me, that is a sad comment on D* commitment to the HR20.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Chuck584 said:


> The HR20 does record two streams at once. You can prove it to yourself by recording two channels at once.
> 
> The hardware is capable of supporting DLB.
> 
> ...


The question I would ask is: Was the DLB process patented by Tivo?.This might account for this problem.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> The question I would ask is: Was the DLB process patented by Tivo?.This might account for this problem.


We've been told a few times that DLB is not a patent issue.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

jordanzimmerman said:


> FYI
> 
> * I'm holding on to D* for a while. I have it upstairs. So, if Comcast is really Comcrap, I'll keep D*
> 
> ...


This for me says it all. If you are not planning to get an HR20 series DVR then there is no reason to stay with D*. After September you will no longer be able to receive the new HD they are adding and trust me no software upgrade in Early 2008 is going to change that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

There are a lot of positive comments about the HR-20, which indicates most users are happy with it now that the bugs have been worked out. 

As to the comments about DLB, most don't seem to regard that as a must-have feature, which is probably why DirecTV isn't giving it a higher priority. As others have pointed out, you can always set 2 channels to record at the same time and switch between them. That's what I'll do if there are two football games on at the same time and I want to switch between them without missing anything. It really just isn't that big a deal. If I switched to Dish or cable, I might have DLB, but wouldn't have NFL Sunday Ticket, which means I wouldn't be able to watch the games at all. 

My advice to those who can't live without DLB: go ahead and switch to cable. See how happy you are when we have all those new HD channels and you're still getting most of them in SD. It's kind of like going from the Whitehouse to the outhouse, but at least you'll be able to switch between those SD channels using DLB.


----------



## BigCTM (Jul 31, 2007)

For those of you considering leaving DirecTV for cable mainly for TIVO HD, you might want to reconsider. It has nothing to do with the price of TIVO or the TIVO functionality. It's mainly because you have to rely on the cable company and cable cards. 

First, most cable companies are clueless and have no idea how to install the cable cards. There might be some that do but most do not. Plus they really do not want to support a box (TIVO) that's not one of their own. Second, cable cards do not have full functionality of cable (eg. On Demand will not work) and are limited in bandwidth. When cable starts adding HD channels, do not be surprised if you cannot pick all the channels up using cable cards.

My wife was one of the biggest TIVO fans in the universe and swore she was going to hate the R20. She really likes it and has caught on very quickly.


----------



## Goober (Jun 24, 2007)

The HD Tivo is the reason we switched to D*. Actually, issues with it and our cable company drove us to switch. The Series 3 Tivo itself is fantastic, and we gladly plunked down the money for it. It apparently seems to be very sensitive to the quality of the signal sent to it though, and we have had truck roll after truck roll from our cable company to address the tiling and pixelation we experienced from them (on our regular digital cable box too, not just the Tivo); and they never could get it right. Apparently our neighbors have issues at times too. After months and months of poor service from them and only being able to watch half of what we were paying for at any given time, we'd had enough. We're ecstatic about our new D* service and have no intention of ever going back to CATV.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Goober brings up a very good point that's been made here before. The quality of both satellite providers, other than whether they provide locals in your area or not, is uniform nationwide, while the quality of cable providers, even those of the same franchise, varies from location-to-location.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Take that with the new 8 year deal between d* and Tivo and it doesn't make much sense. D* swears it will incorporate Tivo features int the hr20 at some point, but we'll see how that works.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Take that with the new 8 year deal between d* and Tivo and it doesn't make much sense.


What new deal? You mean the few year extension to the existing contract?
That came a few years ago?



MIAMI1683 said:


> D* swears it will incorporate Tivo features int the hr20 at some point, but we'll see how that works.


Like what features? and where did you see D* "swear" it will incorproate TiVo Features into the HR20?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Take that with the new 8 year deal between d* and Tivo and it doesn't make much sense. D* swears it will incorporate Tivo features int the hr20 at some point, but we'll see how that works.


I think you're confused. DirecTV's deal with Tivo pertains to existing Tivo models, not the HR20. The HR20 already has Tivo-like features - in fact, it's designed to offer the same functionality and features as the Tivo, although with a slightly different interface.

If you have any information to the contrary, please provide a link to it.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nope i meant he new one. I have had a very good friend who is working with d* tell me they are going to incorporate some tive software and functions into it, now he could be mistaking but you never know. his words they will have some tive functions put in in the future.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Nope i meant he new one. I have had a very good friend who is working with d* tell me they are going to incorporate some tive software and functions into it, now he could be mistaking but you never know. his words they will have some tive functions put in in the future.


You are offering rumors from unnamed third parties, not facts. This looks like bogus information to me.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

markrubi said:


> 11 yrs .. I doubt you will be going anywhere once the new HD comes online. Even if you get an HR20 you are not locked into contract. You can always pay the 12.50 per month left in your contract. So go ahead and get the HD DVR or just HD reciever. The HR20 is stable now. It's as solid as my Tivo DVR's, but better. My Tivos are collecting dust.


I don't know if the HR20 or R15 is as stable as Tivo. I've never had Tivo.

My concern is whether the HR20 or R15 does what DTV promised it would do when I agreed to the 2 year commitment and agreed to pay the DVR fee. The R15 does not.

My experience with the R15 has taught me that DTV releases new technology knowing that it is flawed and without adequate testing. And my experience has taught me that DTV's customer service is unable to properly support their flawed products.

Regarding your comment that I am not locked into a contract, sure I have an option to break the commitment. But I have to pay heavily for the right to break the commitment. I have about 10 months left on my R15 commitment. Getting an HR20 would extend my commitment by another 24 months, to a total of 34 months. If I get the HR20 and decide it is inadequate, then I have to pay $425 to get out of my commitment.

Paying $425 is not what I consider a viable option. Unless my experience with the R15 and DTV customer service significantly improves, I'll just wait another 10 months, and then suspend my DTV account while I test a different service. If the other service is worse than DTV, then I'll come back to DTV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Upstream said:


> My experience with the R15 has taught me that DTV releases new technology knowing that it is flawed and without adequate testing. And my experience has taught me that DTV's customer service is unable to properly support their flawed products.


Agree with your R15 experience up until recently. If you haven't been taking part in the Cutting Edge process, where you have a chance to download newer release of software, I recommend that you do. The last few CE releases for the R15 have GREATLY improved the box. The HR20 also had its issues when it was first released but with the software updates usually each one makes it better (there have been a couple dogs in there but they were quickly fixed).


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Upstream said:


> My experience with the R15 has taught me that DTV releases new technology knowing that it is flawed and without adequate testing. And my experience has taught me that DTV's customer service is unable to properly support their flawed products.





RAD said:


> Agree with your R15 experience up until recently. If you haven't been taking part in the Cutting Edge process, where you have a chance to download newer release of software, I recommend that you do. The last few CE releases for the R15 have GREATLY improved the box. The HR20 also had its issues when it was first released but with the software updates usually each one makes it better (there have been a couple dogs in there but they were quickly fixed).


Since the CE updates have only gone through moderate testing, downloading CEs won't really address my complaint of DTV releases products without adequate testing. (Though I do recognize that using CEs as part of the testing process is improvement over the previous process of releasing untested software.)

And since DTV's customer support doesn't support CEs, downloading CEs won't address my complaint that DTV's customer service is unable to adequately support their products.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Upstream said:


> Since the CE updates have only gone through moderate testing, downloading CEs won't really address my complaint of DTV releases products without adequate testing. (Though I do recognize that using CEs as part of the testing process is improvement over the previous process of releasing untested software.)
> 
> And since DTV's customer support doesn't support CEs, downloading CEs won't address my complaint that DTV's customer service is unable to adequately support their products.


That's the point of the CE process, to get a better job of testing done so when the software does go national that it's better then what they've been doing in the past. Since that doesn't address your customer service issues then all I can say is good luck with your new service provider.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Upstream said:


> If I get the HR20 and decide it is inadequate, then I have to pay $425 to get out of my commitment.
> 
> Paying $425 is not what I consider a viable option. Unless my experience with the R15 and DTV customer service significantly improves, I'll just wait another 10 months, and then suspend my DTV account while I test a different service. If the other service is worse than DTV, then I'll come back to DTV.


And while you're waiting another 10 months, those of us with HR20s will be enjoying all those new HD channels that you can't get on your R15.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

RAD said:


> That's the point of the CE process, to get a better job of testing done so when the software does go national that it's better then what they've been doing in the past. Since that doesn't address your customer service issues then all I can say is good luck with your new service provider.


As I said, having CE's so people can volunteer to test the software is better than releasing untested software. Some people enjoy testing new products and being part of the development process. But some people do not. That is why there are CE releases instead of just national releases of untested software.

But I applaud DTV for using CEs to improve their testing process. But I have not seen that result in a national release that fixes all the problems with my 14-month-old R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> As I said, having CE's so people can volunteer to test the software is better than releasing untested software. Some people enjoy testing new products and being part of the development process. But some people do not. That is why there are CE releases instead of just national releases of untested software.
> 
> But I applaud DTV for using CEs to improve their testing process. But I have not seen that result in a national release that fixes all the problems with my 14-month-old R15.


Which R15 do you have?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> And while you're waiting another 10 months, those of us with HR20s will be enjoying all those new HD channels that you can't get on your R15.


This is a concern of mine.

I have stalled on purchasing an HD television since I don't have HD service. But as prices on HD TVs continue to decline, I am tempted to take the plunge. I expect to see inticing sales in the fall. If I get an HDTV while I still have DTV service, I might have to suspend my account while still within my 2 year commitment. If cable or Fios is better, then I would pay the $80 DTV cancellation fee. While I would prefer not to waste $80, it is certainly better than wasting $425.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which R15 do you have?


500


----------



## djstough (Nov 27, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Regarding your comment that I am not locked into a contract, sure I have an option to break the commitment. But I have to pay heavily for the right to break the commitment. I have about 10 months left on my R15 commitment. Getting an HR20 would extend my commitment by another 24 months, to a total of 34 months. If I get the HR20 and decide it is inadequate, then I have to pay $425 to get out of my commitment.


In my experience, the 24 months is concurrent, so your 10 months only becomes 24. Had you upgraded 8 months ago, you only would have extended your comittment 6 months!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

djstough said:


> In my experience, the 24 months is concurrent, so your 10 months only becomes 24. Had you upgraded 8 months ago, you only would have extended your comittment 6 months!


Interesting.

When I called in April, 2 different CSRs told me that the additional 24 months are added to the end of the existing commitment.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Interesting.
> 
> When I called in April, 2 different CSRs told me that the additional 24 months are added to the end of the existing commitment.


Nope... superceed's previous contract, and just starts it over... doesn't add-on


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Upstream said:


> I have stalled on purchasing an HD television since I don't have HD service. But as prices on HD TVs continue to decline, I am tempted to take the plunge. I expect to see inticing sales in the fall. If I get an HDTV while I still have DTV service, I might have to suspend my account while still within my 2 year commitment. If cable or Fios is better, then I would pay the $80 DTV cancellation fee. While I would prefer not to waste $80, it is certainly better than wasting $425.


Once you take the plunge with HD, you'll wonder why you waited so long.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope... superceed's previous contract, and just starts it over... doesn't add-on


Hmmm. 2 CSRs told me it adds on because DTV has to recoup the cost of the equipment. I explained that I'd be returning the leased R15, so they can send it out to someone else, but they told me the commitment doesn't work that way.

I guess I should have played CSR Roulette longer. Of course, this is one of the major complaints I have about DTV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Hmmm. 2 CSRs told me it adds on because DTV has to recoup the cost of the equipment. I explained that I'd be returning the leased R15, so they can send it out to someone else, but they told me the commitment doesn't work that way.
> 
> I guess I should have played CSR Roulette longer. Of course, this is one of the major complaints I have about DTV.


If that was true...

Over the last year, I would be looking at about a 10 year contract... if not longer.


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

Ciao!


----------



## sgnhaf (Jul 31, 2007)

uncrules said:


> Hallmark is on channel 312.


wrong, thats reg hallmark ... halmark movie channels is a channel all its own


----------



## sgnhaf (Jul 31, 2007)

BigCTM said:


> For those of you considering leaving DirecTV for cable mainly for TIVO HD, you might want to reconsider. It has nothing to do with the price of TIVO or the TIVO functionality. It's mainly because you have to rely on the cable company and cable cards.
> 
> First, most cable companies are clueless and have no idea how to install the cable cards. There might be some that do but most do not. Plus they really do not want to support a box (TIVO) that's not one of their own. Second, cable cards do not have full functionality of cable (eg. On Demand will not work) and are limited in bandwidth. When cable starts adding HD channels, do not be surprised if you cannot pick all the channels up using cable cards.
> 
> My wife was one of the biggest TIVO fans in the universe and swore she was going to hate the R20. She really likes it and has caught on very quickly.


the main reason most dislike the hr20 is when we get new electronic equipment, we are suposed to get ALLl of the functions from the previous one, AND add MORE new featues too. not ERASE 4 or 5 major features.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

sgnhaf said:


> I ahve done some research, it records 2 streams at once, but can not D LIVE B them because the processor and Ram Is insuffecient for the "behind the scenes" thins that go on during DLB
> 
> this info came from an enginer from an electronic company


DLB on HR20:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Strejcek said:


> DLB on HR20:beatdeadhorse:


Beating a dead horse about DLB has reached beating a dead horse level in and of itself. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Beating a dead horse about DLB has reached beating a dead horse level in and of itself.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


True, but I just love that animated smiley :hurah:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

sgnhaf said:


> the main reason most dislike the hr20 is when we get new electronic equipment, we are suposed to get ALLl of the functions from the previous one, AND add MORE new featues too. not ERASE 4 or 5 major features.


MOST dislike the HR20?!! That's news to me....:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Anther thread hijacked into a DLB thread? 

So lets go :backtotop:

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Moved all the DLB discussion to the appropriate thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62118

And closed this thread. jordanzimmerman, again sorry to see you go. I hope you feel welcome to continue your participation here. And if you'd like, I'm more than happy to re-open this thread for your posts.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jordanzimmerman has written an epilogue about his experiences since his move: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95985

Thanks, jordanzimmerman.

Tom


----------

